# Iraq through the eyes of a Danish grunt..



## buiscasey (Oct 20, 2009)

from the pics, it seems that iraq is a beautiful place... i feel quite emotional when looking at these pics..

thanks. xcellent job...


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Awesome photos to behold! :yes: Thank you so much for letting us see.


----------



## Killatown (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks FREKI for those photos were really nice, but i don't agree with the war , it's absurd , for oil the countries make anything, i don't know this virtual war, i know that thousands of people are dead, but it's virtual it's only for oil, i know all the horrible things that can be the war here in the city we don't know but when USA starts to operate in the bases in Colombia the things will be different, the conflict will be in other way it's gonna be dangerous for the culture, womans, security and a lot of dead people. How can we understand that with the war never be the way? i hope that you understand me, i rather not say that things because now it's dangerous say a lot of thing about it, The war it's no the way, I'm from of Colombia and my country have more security now , the people now can dream, and say the things, we have more freedom now, now the world have to know that we are prepared to make economy, to health services but we aren't prepare to more war,i hope that you understand me, i don't know a lot of english but i try. 

by the way this photos are Amazing,it's like we are here living that, it's awesome.

THanKS


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

only one thing to say

"Between Individuals and among Nations, respect for the rights of others is peace" Benito Juárez


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Awesome pictures! I am always interested in seeing pictures that come back from American soldiers, so it is interesting to see pictures from other allied troops.

Did the allied forces split areas of Iraq for patrol by country? Say American patrolled one part, British another part, Danish and so on? Or did you regularly come in contact with allied forces?

And did it seem like the Iraqis' showed discontent towards one countries soldiers more than anothers? Or were they unhappy that all of us were there in general?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Talbot said:


> Did the allied forces split areas of Iraq for patrol by country? Say American patrolled one part, British another part, Danish and so on? Or did you regularly come in contact with allied forces?


Yes the nation was split into divisions and in my case Denmark was part of the South East division aka the MNDSE ( Multinational Division South East ) that covered the south and in that area Denmark got the part from just south of Al Amara down along the Iranian border down to the Gulf and along the Kuwaiti border.. with downtown Basrah under the Brits and the suburbs under us.. 



Talbot said:


> And did it seem like the Iraqis' showed discontent towards one countries soldiers more than anothers? Or were they unhappy that all of us were there in general?


The Shiites who live in the south do have a grudge against the US for abandoning them to face the wrath of Saddam after starting their uprising post the Liberation of Kuwait and brief invasion of souther Iraq - resulting in nearly a million brutally killed and even more starved to death as Saddam cut the water supply and drained the marshes and fields feeding the south..

They were however happy with the liberation ( unlike the Sunni up north ) and therefore had a hate/love relationship..


Us Danes were pretty well liked ( why you see it written on our cars in arabic who we were  ) and other than the criminal gangs and sunni minority doesn't have much problems until the Syrians arrived and Al Sadr started his show of force against the Iraqi Government and Brits.. ( his private militia numbers in the 100.000s due to the tribal system there where the tribes are obligated to provide him with a number of armed men ready to fight for him )..

The problem for many Iraqis is that they have lived their entire life in war and I doubt you can find a family who haven't lost family to either the Iranians or the US/UN or both - not to mention being forced to fight in the Iraqi Army - so even if Saddam was a devil and they are happy to be rid of him, having the former enemy walk your streets even if they mean it well is not pleasant..


I remember a situation where me and another guy were at the police station in Al Qurna guarding our cars while the rest of the squad went on a foot patrol and after a while ( this was back in 2003 ) we had about 30 guys most of them police officers out talking to us and asking about our gear and you stand there knowing that 6 months ago half these people were in the army and for their entire life they have taken nothing but shit from the west - each of those had every reason to shoot us ( I would have ) but instead they were really nice and we ended up making a lot of friends at that police station..

It's amazing how friendly and hospitable the Iraqis are and they truly deserve a bright future after all they have been trough..


----------



## Sher (Apr 28, 2003)

thx for the tour. it is amazing how you handle war and photography at the same time, and yet they are amazing.. no u are amazing :lol:
peace :cheers:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Thank you for making this look possible! I'm speechless.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Interesting stuff there, Freki. Thanks for posting. Do you, personally, believe that Iraqis are better off or will be better off, after Iraq got liberated from Saddam?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

VelesHomais said:


> Do you, personally, believe that Iraqis are better off or will be better off, after Iraq got liberated from Saddam?


MUCH MUCH better off!!!

For the first time in decades they aren't at war, there aren't hunger or cooking gas shortages and their votes matter.. no to mention they now have a vote that matters..

There is of course a very long way to go, but politics aside for the vast majority of Iraqis the future is now very bright - just a shame they had to go trough so much shit to get there..


----------



## LAYZIEDOGG (May 8, 2006)

^^ So there are positive things about the war.

Anyway, thanks for these great, amazing pictures. If you had not placed the link in the skybar I would've never known about this unique thread. So, thanks for that kay:

I have a friend in the army and he went to Afghanistan a few years back, they did some great work there too just like you guys, so respect for that! :cheers1:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Fantastic photos mate. They really told a story of your time in Iraq. The people of Iraq, on the whole, look like an amazing group of people - especially the children!


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

FREKI said:


> Yes the nation was split into divisions and in my case Denmark was part of the South East division aka the MNDSE ( Multinational Division South East ) that covered the south and in that area Denmark got the part from just south of Al Amara down along the Iranian border down to the Gulf and along the Kuwaiti border.. with downtown Basrah under the Brits and the suburbs under us..
> 
> The Shiites who live in the south do have a grudge against the US for abandoning them to face the wrath of Saddam after starting their uprising post the Liberation of Kuwait and brief invasion of souther Iraq - resulting in nearly a million brutally killed and even more starved to death as Saddam cut the water supply and drained the marshes and fields feeding the south..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! This thread definitely shows what a lot of people back home don't get to see anymore.


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

If you searched texans you would find more guns than Iraqis :lol:


----------



## sabahinho (May 22, 2010)

u r just shared the villages y u dont share pix inside Baghdad the capital , and the 3 goverments over the north of Iraq .... ????!!!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your amazing photos Freki....kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

My son will love these photos.

Even in spite of any controversy, they are a unique testament to a period of time in history, and to the country and people of Iraq.


----------

